# 2005 A6 3.2 quattro - severe tire cupping



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

I just discovered that my A6 has a severe tire cupping problem. This is most pronounced on the 2 front tires - inside edges. The tire ware is so great, that's is getting down to the metal on the inside edge and the tread is starting to separate in a couple of places. My car has no steering component damage visible to the naked eye. And my car has 60,000 miles on original shocks.

Any other owners experience this? What were the causes: mis-alignment, used shocks, damaged steering components, etc? What repairs solved the problem?

Thanks,
Andre.


----------



## mrellis (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm beginning to see this on my CC. Started at 12,000 miles on all 4 tires. Not to the steel yet. I'm trying to see if VW will give me a new set.


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

if you havent endured any suspension damage that you know of, you just need an alignment and new tires. I have the same issue but it was because my car was very low and I had negative camber in the front. 

When was the last time you rotated your tires?


----------

